# would anyone mind sketching these for me???



## MemoryForStormy (Dec 11, 2007)

I could try to draw the first one, e-mail me if you would like.
[email protected]


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

if you had a better picture of the horse, i wouldn't mind trying to draw it, you can't see any details. i have a thread posted with some of my art if you'd like to check my work out.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I have better pics I posted! I will bump them up! thanks...


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

BUMP FOR CHANGE OF PICS


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

ill draw the bottom one for ya ^_^


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much! You can post it here or email me if you'd like... ( [email protected] )


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

alrighty  

yay i have something to draw today


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

hey 

I've got the sketch done, and I'll scan it tomorrow and post it here. I'm gonna color it when I get something to blend the colored pencil together.

sorry bout the double post I wanted Blumagic to get the new info  

...so BUMP


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

my scanner decided not to work today and i don't wanna fight it right now xD it'll on or before saturday. sorry


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

No worries! It's all okay.


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

TRIUMPH-NESS OVER THE SCANNER OF DOOOM! 

Its a little rough right now, and the hand looks terrible >.< but I'm working on that. If you want anything changed let me know, but otherwise I'll start coloring.


----------

